# Shower Issue



## DavidTerra (Oct 8, 2017)

Hi Fellas!

Firstly, thanks for taking a moment in giving my issue attention.

I recently had to shut off the main line connection from the street to my home, to repair a leaking hot water line leading to the 2nd floor of my home.

After repair and re-opening the main line from the street, I've started experiencing an erratic flow of water in the upstairs shower line. I get decent flow/pressure in the COLD position, vigorous shaking of the plumbing line in the wall in WARM position and significant loss of pressure in HOT position.

Can someone please take a look at the video I prepared of exactly what's occurring and chime in on what you think may be the issue.

*Shower-head removed in the video






Thanks in advance all!

David


----------



## Fatpat (Nov 1, 2015)

Uh oh

Your in trouble....
I hope you have good home owners insurance, the whole Hot system has to be replaced.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

The hot side always goes first. When I come across this issue I put the ball in my customers court. If it were my house I'd replace both hot and cold. Cold might be perfectly fine for another decade, but if you already have the walls open, might as well replace everything. Budget is always the deciding factor.

If you want your new system to last much longer ask your plumber to install galvanized. It costs more than copper or pex, but it's been time tested to last. If you don't go with galvanized, I'd recommend installing access panels over repairing the drywall.


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

Sorry Dave but "ENGLISH" seems to be your second language,

but "PROFESSIONAL PLUMBERS ONLY"

go our sister site http://www.diychatroom.com/


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

David, pay me 5% out of your commission in this flip and I'll tell you what the problem is.


----------



## 5onthefloor (Sep 13, 2017)

Gargalaxy said:


> David, pay me 5% out of your commission in this flip and I'll tell you what the problem is.


I'll do one better. Give me 4% and I'll imply what the issue might be. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

I guess I'll put my bid in. Cost of travel for my wife one kid and myself, rental vehicle, one week at a local motel 5 and $5k for expenses, under the condition you live some place I would like to visit. I'd even throw in a whole house plumbing inspection.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Damn bidding wars! Why do we do it?


----------



## 5onthefloor (Sep 13, 2017)

Alright alright Open, I'll adjust it to 3.5%, he gets a list of possibilities without any followup, and a 5 min phone conversation about one topic of my choice

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

If he lives in a California beach community, obviously two story, Dave's house would be upward of $1m and at 3.5% that's $35k. I still got ya beat under that assumption. My bid is bust if he lives in some podunk town.


----------



## 5onthefloor (Sep 13, 2017)

OpenSights said:


> If he lives in a California beach community, obviously two story, Dave's house would be upward of $1m and at 3.5% that's $35k. I still got ya beat under that assumption. My bid is bust if he lives in some podunk town.


Yah that's assuming. He's still hanging around the site but I think he may have realized his error. When you just waltz into the lion's den...

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Oh, you'll be surprised how long some people stick around even after ip's meet the ban hammer. Some graciously bow out realizing their mistake, some reach into their diaper and start throwing mudd (like we aren't use to that). 

I may have just got done with vacation, but I wouldn't mind another. Thanks for the C-block!


----------



## 5onthefloor (Sep 13, 2017)

Ur welcome bro. Just saw the Cowboys lose another one so if he starts slinging mud I won't be Mr. Nice Guy! 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

To the OP, the issue you are having is a simple fix by a licensed plumber in your area. People think plumbing is simple. If it was there would be no plumbers and you wouldn't have an obviously simple issue affecting your home. I don't mess with my hvac, I don't mess with my electrical, I never touch things that can harm my family or property.


----------



## DavidTerra (Oct 8, 2017)

Ya'll are knuckleheads with these childish responses, all of which are of no assistance in helping me repair my issue and successfully cut out the plumber.

Short of the long, I figured it out. Clogged screen on the hot water side and a little corrosion of the Tempress II valve assemble. Parts ordered. Plumber eliminated. Repair as good as done, IMO. 

Be well all! lol


----------



## 5onthefloor (Sep 13, 2017)

DavidTerra said:


> Ya'll are knuckleheads with these childish responses, all of which are of no assistance in helping me repair my issue and successfully cut out the plumber.
> 
> Short of the long, I figured it out. Clogged screen on the hot water side and a little corrosion of the Tempress II valve assemble. Parts ordered. Plumber eliminated. Repair as good as done, IMO.
> 
> Be well all! lol


Gonna disagree with you here Einstein. You clearly did not read the rules, saw all the posts, realized your mistake, went somewhere else to find the answer (which you should have done first) then come back here to think you're gonna educate us. We all knew the solution to your problem before you even posted it. This forum is for professional plumbers only, not house flippers who only care about their pocket and have no idea what it means that plumbers protect the health of the nation. This thread will get locked, maybe they'll hit you with the ban hammer, and we'll go on doing what we do. If you feel slighted or wronged, remember to read the rules. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Fatpat (Nov 1, 2015)

DavidTerra said:


> Ya'll are knuckleheads with these childish responses, all of which are of no assistance in helping me repair my issue and successfully cut out the plumber.
> 
> Short of the long, I figured it out. Clogged screen on the hot water side and a little corrosion of the Tempress II valve assemble. Parts ordered. Plumber eliminated. Repair as good as done, IMO.
> 
> Be well all! lol



This idiot thinks A new cartridge will fix it.

Good luck Hack


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

What an ijut........ Am I missing something or is there somewhere in the site that says "cut your own throat" or we work for "free" to save you money.

Consumers, we go through years of training & work so we can fix your problems for FREE....


----------



## 5onthefloor (Sep 13, 2017)

You know I gave an estimate for a water heater replacement to a doctor once. He didn't like the price and quipped that for that price he could do it himself and figure out the rest on YouTube. I said "Hey Doc, your obsolete since I can just go to WebMd, right?"
He got the point and decided to let me do the work. 
Don't get me wrong I'm all for DYI but sometimes people gotta understand their limitations.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

Like you said before: lo barato sale caro. In other words: save a dime, spend a dollar.


----------



## 5onthefloor (Sep 13, 2017)

Gargalaxy said:


> Like you said before: lo barato sale caro. In other words: save a dime, spend a dollar.


Tru dat

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

5onthefloor said:


> You know I gave an estimate for a water heater replacement to a doctor once. He didn't like the price and quipped that for that price he could do it himself and figure out the rest on YouTube. I said "Hey Doc, your obsolete since I can just go to WebMd, right?"
> He got the point and decided to let me do the work.
> Don't get me wrong I'm all for DYI but sometimes people gotta understand their limitations.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I always did my own stuff. After the Corps I worked at jiffy lube to make ends meet before plumbing. I know how, my mechanic does it cause I don't have time. 

About ten years ago I built a family room in my last house. Drywall looked like ****. Took all weekend to get the door shimmed just right. Three weeks later worked stick bad. And with the dehue running. 

Whatever it is, leave it to the professionals.


----------

